# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ηλικία αρχής εκπαιδευσης σε ζεμπρακια

## chrismyrts

Σας χαιρετω! εχω 2 ζεμπρακια και αποκτησαμε τις τελευταιες μερες 2 μικρα!! το ενα πρεπει αν ειναι πανω απο 10 ημερων καθως εχει ξεκινησει να βγαζει το πρωτο του μαυρο τριχωμα. το δευτερο ειναι 3-4 ημερων περιπου αρα πολυ μικρο. απο ποια ηλικια μπορω να ξεκινησω την προσπαθεια εκπαιδευσης-εξημερωματος? αυτο που σκεφτομουν εγω ειναι πως θα μπορουσα μολις ξεκινησει να τρωει σπορους να το παιρνω στο χερι μ και να τρωει απο μενα. στις ποσες μερες ξεκιναει το "περπατημα" και στις ποσες το πεταγμα?

----------


## ria

χρηστο μπορεις σε 5- 6 ημερες λιγο λιγο να αφιερωνεις αρκετο χρονο με το μικρο που ειναι πανω απο 10 ημερων..μην το αφαιρεις ομως για πολυ ωρα απο την φωλια...επελεξε να το βγαζεις απο την φωλια 2 φορες την ημερα οπου θα εχεις εσυ κενο και να καθεσαι μαζι του...περισυ εκπαιδευσα ενα society απο 15 ημερων δινε του κεχρι και ενω στην αρχη θα παιζει καποια στιγμη θα αρχισει και να τρωει λογικα μετα τις 20-25 ημερες αρχιζουν και δοκιμαζουν τροφη...προσοχη αν πεταει που θα πηγαινει ειναι λιγο ατσουμπαλα και ευαισθητα πουλακια ειχαμε τοτε και καποιο ατυχημα στο ποδι του μικρου απο ασχημη πτωση...παντα να θυμασαι να κλεινεις παραθυρα οσο μικρο σε ηλικια να ειναι το πουλακι δεν παει να πεταει...

----------


## chrismyrts

thanks ρια! καπως ετσι σκεφτομουν κ εγω να ενεργησω. φοβαμαι μηπως το απορριψουν οι γονεις του ομως και το παρατησουν. εκτος απο κεχρι (αυτο που ειναι σποροι ε?) μπορω να εχω στο χερι μ και τριμμενο κροκκο αυγου? να τρωει λιγο λιγο? υποτιθεται οτι μπορει να περπατησει τις επομενες μερες ε? και σιγα σιγα να πεταξει?

----------


## lagreco69

Μετα τις 10 με 15 ημερες η συμβουλη μου ειναι να αρχισεις να τα παιρνεις 5 με 10 λεπτα απο τους γονεις του. και αργοτερα ολο και πιο πολυ!! μην βιαζεσαι θα εχεις απειρο χρονο να το εκπαιδευσεις.

----------


## chrismyrts

Χθες ηταν η πρωτη μερα που το πηρα λιγο απο τους γονεις του. Ουτε 2 λεπτα δεν το κρατησα. ισα που το εβγαλα το κρατησα λιγο και το ξαναεβαλα. τωρα μου εχει καρφωθει μηπως δεν το φροντιζουν οι γονεις του. δεν ξερω αν ειναι η ιδεα μου αλλα νομιζω πως δεν ειναι στη φωλια οση ωρα ηταν και πριν. εχω αγχωθει και δεν ξερω τι να κανω. Πως μπορω να διαπιστωσω αν υπαρχει προβλημα? τι πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## ria

αν τα πουλακια εχουν πεταξει φυτρες και πουπουλα ειναι λογικο να μην τα ζεσταινουν τοσο οσο και στην αρχη οι γονεις...αν ο προλοβος τους(λαιμος)ειναι ταισμενος-γεματος τοτε ολα ειναι μια χαρα!!!!!!!!

----------


## chrismyrts

> αν τα πουλακια εχουν πεταξει φυτρες και πουπουλα ειναι λογικο να μην τα ζεσταινουν τοσο οσο και στην αρχη οι γονεις...αν ο προλοβος τους(λαιμος)ειναι ταισμενος-γεματος τοτε ολα ειναι μια χαρα!!!!!!!!


Το σκεφτηκα και εγω αυτο ρια. δε χρειαζεται να μπαινουν συνεχεια μεσα. το ενα εχει σχεδον κανονικο τριχωμα και το αλλο οντως εχει ξεκινησει να βγαζει χνουδι κτλ. η αληθεια ειναι πως μπαινουν μεσα απλως δεν καθονται πολυ. αν ειχαν καποιο προβλημα φανταζομαι δε θα εμπαιναν σχεδον καθολου. μπορω να καταλαβω αν ο προλοβος τους ειναι γεματος χωρις να τα ενοχλησω πολυ? μονο βλεποντας τα? η πρεπει να ελεγξω βγαζοντας τα απο το κλουβι?

----------


## chrismyrts

Κοιταξα λιγο τα πουλακια μου και ειδα στο μικρο, που ακομα δεν εχει καλυφθει παντου με τριχωμα, οτι ο λαιμουδακος του ειναι σα να εχει προγουλι, σαν ενα μικρο μπαλακι. αυτο μαλλον σημαινει πως ο προλοβος ειναι γεματος. σωστα? επισης τα αυγα που βαζω ειναι συνεχεια φαγωμενα. αλλες φορες λιγοτερο αλλες φορες τελειως.

----------


## ria

τοτε ολα πανε καλα απο την στιγμη που ειδες αυτο το (προγουλι) οπως λες μην αγχωνεσαι δεν χρειαζεται να τα ενοχλησεις παραπανω τα μικρα σου ειναι μια χαρουλα..συντομα περιμενουμε και φωτο!!!!!!!!!!γι αυτο και τα αυγουλακια ειναι φαγωμενα..οι γονεις ταιζουν μια χαρουλα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chrismyrts

λοιπον εχουμε ηδη αποκτησει καποια εξοικειωση με τα μικρα. τα εβγαλα 2-3 φορες απο το κλουβι πριν μαθουν να πετανε καλα. τωρα φοβαμαι μην εχουμε κανενα απροοπτο ή τραυματισμο. οταν ειναι στη φωλια βαζω το χερι απο το πορτακι και τα χαιδευω και δεν τρομαζουν να φυγουν. εκτος απο καποιες φορες που ειναι εκει οι γονεις τους και αρχιζουν τα πεταγματα κ τα τιναγματα και τρομαζουν και αυτα. πως να συνεχισω την εκπαιδευση? απο το χερι μου σπορους και αυγο δεν τρωνε καθολου. ουτε καν κατεβαζουν το κεφαλακι τους να ασχοληθουν μαζι τους!

----------


## COMASCO

υπομονη και επιμονη φιλε χρηστο!!!και αργες κινησεις να κανεις οχι αποτομες!!!με τον καιρο ολα θα γινουν...δωσε κεχρι αν εχεις τσαμπι!!

----------


## chrismyrts

H προσπαθεια εκπαιδευσης και εξημερωσης φαινεται να καταληγει σε φιασκο! μεγαλωσαν τα μικρα μου και πλεον επειδη τρομαζουν οι γονεις εχουν επηρεαστει κ αυτα και μολις πλησιασω το κλουβι επικρατει ενας μικρος χαμος! νομιζω οτι η προσπαθεια θα αρχισει απο την αρχη με το που μπουν σε δικο τους κλουβι. καλυτερα θεωρω πως θα ειναι. εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## COMASCO

χρηστο περιμενε λιγο καιρο με το να απογαλακτιστουν πληρως και τα σχετικα βαλτα στο νεο τους κλουβι οταν ερθει η ωρα και μετα σιγα σιγα με τον καιρο κανεις εκπαιδευση σιγα σιγα σταδιακα...μην περιμενεις αποτελεσματα μεσα σε 1-2 ωρες...θελει αρκετο χρονο αναλογα και με το χαρακτηρα....

----------

